# Heave rust stains on my concrete driveway from plowing?



## gionnovi (May 27, 2021)

Hi everyone,

My driveway has quite a few rust stains from plowing. These picture were taken on Feb 27 and the plow guy had only plowed in Jan and February.

This seemed pretty bad. Do you think this is typical? He told me I should have expected this.

Any ideas how I could clean this up? I got one proposal and it was over $2k!


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Hire a local pressure washing company, should be a couple hundred bucks


----------



## gionnovi (May 27, 2021)

Yeah that is actually where I started with this project. They felt like they had to pressure wash and then apply some heavier chemical and then pressure wash again. Maybe I'll call for a second quote. 

Is this normal and to be expected in a typical plow season?


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

I heard of wd-40 and elbow grease/wire brush / then pressure wash. But that's a'lot of area ?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

That doesn't look like damage from a snow plow.

https://www.thewashsquad.com/denver-rust-removal/
Who had the bad battery or altternator?

cleaning agents,

*White Vinegar*
In case lemon juice isn't effective but you still want to avoid rust removers, perhaps white vinegar is the answer to your prayers. It's the most popular natural remover for slightly tougher rust stains.

Spray or pour it onto the stains. Let it sit for a while, then scrub with a wire brush. Rinse with water. For painted or delicate surfaces, dilute the vinegar and use a sponge to prevent further damage.

How to Remove Heavy Rust Stains from Concrete?

For larger and more stubborn rust stains, you will need to purchase a commercial rust remover. Opt for a heavy-duty solution and follow the instructions on the label for effective and safe application.

Most commercial rust removers come with safety precautions and detailed instructions for use. Usually, these products should be applied in a well-ventilated place, and you should wear protective gear.


*Oxalic Acid*
Cleaning products that contain oxalic acid are often utilized to remove stubborn rust stains. They usually come in either powder or liquid form. Sprinkle or spray the product onto the stains.

If you're using a powered cleaner, apply some water according to the instructions on the product. Give it a few minutes before scrubbing in small circles with a stiff-bristled nylon brush to remove the stain.

Finally, rinse thoroughly with cold water. The last step is one of the most important steps in this process. Remove the rust remover completely. Otherwise, you will end up with a discoloration.


*Trisodium Phosphate (TSP)*
Another commercial stain remover that's perfect for lifting rust stains from concrete is TPS or trisodium phosphate. You can find this product at home improvement stores like Bunnings.

When applying commercial stain removers, use protective gloves. Mix a half-cup of trisodium phosphate with a half-gallon of super hot water. Then, put the mixture onto the affected area.

Give it about 20 minutes before you start scrubbing in small circles with a stiff nylon brush. Again, please rinse thoroughly with cold water because the leftovers will cause discoloration.


*Hydrochloric Acid*
If you're looking for a heavy-duty treatment method for tough rust stains, look no further than this acid. It's extremely effective but dangerous. Meaning, it must be applied with great caution.

Always mix hydrochloric acid with water to prevent a dangerous chemical reaction. I suggest one cup of water for every 2 cups of hydrochloric acid. Apply the mixture to the affected area carefully.

Give it 10 minutes before you start scrubbing the rust away. Don't forget to use protective gloves. Lastly, rinse the area thoroughly with water. Repeat if necessary until the stains have
gone

ps
Is Someone using landscapers choice to melt ice with?


----------



## gionnovi (May 27, 2021)

Thank you for the suggestions on some products to try. 

I don't think a bad battery from either of our cars. We park them in the garage and both of us had the batteries replaced in 2020.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> That doesn't look like damage from a snow plow.
> 
> https://www.thewashsquad.com/denver-rust-removal/
> Who had the bad battery or altternator?
> ...


It could be from plowing. I've seen it before. 
It might go away on it's own. If not, mild acid should do it.
Hopefully, its not corroded re rod bleeding through.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> It could be from plowing. I've seen it before.
> It might go away on it's own. If not, mild acid should do it.
> Hopefully, its not corroded re rod bleeding through.


Agreed definitely rusted plow shavings... Pressure washer isn't going to do squat...


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Those are definitely rust marks from a plow. They are typical and it is unavoidable. Gadzooks, $2000 to power wash your driveway?!? Don’t be a sucker and do that, also avoid the heavy caustic acids. You don’t need those. Look for a site one landscape supply near you and go buy yourself a bottle of rid-o-rust and a cheap hand held bottle sprayer. Be liberal (uh oh, now I’ve done it...it’s political now) while applying the solution on your rust marks. You don’t even need to use elbow grease. You might need to reapply it a couple times based on how deep the tiny rust particles are in imbedded in your concrete. Then rinse off. Do that and they will magically go away for you.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

You can also consider buying a larger hand pump type sprayer to use. Site one will have those also. You do have quite a large area to cover. It’ll just cost you a few bucks more than a handheld bottle sprayer. You can always re-use the sprayer for weed control for your landscape beds in the summer.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Why always blame the snow jockey...?

https://www.ethanswashing.com/what-causes-rust-stains-on-concrete/


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Is it normal? Sort of. 

Is it to be expected? Yes. 

Could have someone use a poly or rubber edge but then you will likely complain about not getting a clean scrape.

Steel (iron) vs concrete results in small particles of steel (iron) being left. Steel (iron) and water results in oxidization (rust). 

Does it happen on every driveway? No

Is it possible? Based on basic science, yes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> Why always blame the snow jockey...?
> 
> https://www.ethanswashing.com/what-causes-rust-stains-on-concrete/


From the article:

_You might be tempted to pressure wash the rust away, but that's not a good idea. The high pressure can cause serious damage, costing you more in concrete repairs than you'd have paid for a gentle soft wash. _

If a pressure washer is causing spalling in your concrete, you've got far worse problems than some rust stains.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is it normal? Sort of.
> 
> Is it to be expected? Yes.
> 
> ...





Mark Oomkes said:


> From the article:
> 
> _You might be tempted to pressure wash the rust away, but that's not a good idea. The high pressure can cause serious damage, costing you more in concrete repairs than you'd have paid for a gentle soft wash. _
> 
> If a pressure washer is causing spalling in your concrete, you've got far worse problems than some rust stains.


Hungry steel and water? Wow!


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Not from a plow,

Do you know how much metal would have to be ground off of that plow edge on your driveway and then sit there long enough to Rust & stain the driveway

if that much steel was shaved off the plow, your drive would be covered with scratch marks in the Concrete.

I’m sure you all seen it but it wasn’t caused by the snow plow.
That fine steel shaving with blown away or washed away with the snow not sit there and rust but that one broken corner of the concrete that was caused by the steel snowplow.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> Not from a plow,


Fine, snow blade.... Is that better...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Fine, snow blade.... Is that better...


It didn't happen
And it don't look like rust stains…


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> It didn't happen
> And it don't look like rust stains…


Don't make me leave work early and take pics of my driveway that looks identical... It's plow shaving rust stains...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Don't make me leave work early and take pics of my driveway that looks identical... It's plow shaving rust stains...


ok dr.fauci.
Been plowing seance 79. Never seen it

Only seen rust from a plow on concrete if it was stored/parked on it all summer

I'd like to see your pics.

I bet it leached up threw his open expansion/ crack joints or are they separate pads? proudly not..
Did the grover or what made the expanshojoint go down to the wire mesh?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Fine, snow blade.... Is that better...


Technically, from the cutting edge.

I have a friend who's a marine contractor, builds docks, drives pilings, etc. They were grinding steel and someone's fiberglass boat was docked too close. A week later there were rust stains on the boat. Same principle, the concrete is grinding the cutting edge and filings are corroding. They're on the surface.

@Hyromaster, do you still have the same cutting edges since 79, or do they were down from pavement and concrete?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> ok dr.fauci.
> Been plowing seance 79. Never seen it
> 
> Only seen rust from a plow on concrete if it was stored/parked on it all summer
> ...


Here ya go Dr. Birx...

Since I was closer, parking garage top, no expansion joints...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Technically, from the cutting edge.


Yes.


----------



## CCSnow (Jan 25, 2016)

You definitely can get rust marks from a plow. Someone plowed our sidewalks with a truck once and we had those marks. I also get them from our push box but I think the shoes are causing it. I have been looking at products to get rid of the marks and a lot of people swear by something called f9 BARC. It's expensive so I will probably try something else first because the sidewalk is over 4000 sqaure feet.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

EWSplow said:


> Technically, from the cutting edge.
> 
> I have a friend who's a marine contractor, builds docks, drives pilings, etc. They were grinding steel and someone's fiberglass boat was docked too close. A week later there were rust stains on the boat. Same principle, the concrete is grinding the cutting edge and filings are corroding. They're on the surface.
> 
> @Hyromaster, do you still have the same cutting edges since 79, or do they were down from pavement and concrete?


At that rate you would need to cary spar edges 
And change them out weekly….


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Hydromaster said:


> ok dr.fauci.
> Been plowing seance 79. Never seen it


Yikes! You have some splaining to do as to why you have never noticed this before. Definitely rust from the cutting edge.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Here ya go Dr. Birx...
> 
> Since I was closer, parking garage top, no expansion joints...
> 
> View attachment 217300


still don't believe

I'm a rust denyer


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> still don't believe
> 
> I'm a rust denyer


Loch Ness? Bigfoot?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Luther said:


> Yikes! You have some splaining to do as to why you have never noticed this before. Definitely rust from the cutting edge.


why,

the only time I've seen rust on concrete is from
Something sitting on it for an extended time.

I've never seen what is being pictured.
but then I only plow enough to wear out one edge a year to 2 years.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Why/how do rust particles form on cars...from brake dust? 

Doesn't the same principle apply?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Loch Ness? Bigfoot?


non-believer


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why/how do rust particles form on cars...from brake dust?
> 
> Doesn't the same principle apply?


train breaks, those small red dots…..
Never seen et from cars er trucks.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why/how do rust particles form on cars...from brake dust?
> 
> Doesn't the same principle apply?


Did some grinding on something a little to close to a nice white Bobcat once...


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Hydromaster said:


> I've never seen what is being pictured.


That's on you to explain why you haven't seen this before. Maybe you've been plowing in the land of asphalt, not concrete?

You don't identify as a rookie do you?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Those red hot sparks will stick to paint and fiberglass.
Not the case with a plow and drive


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Did some grinding on something a little to close to a nice white Bobcat once...


Were you using a train brake grinder?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why/how do rust particles form on cars...from brake dust?
> 
> Doesn't the same principle apply?


Will a big azz mask stop the rust particles from landing on my 2500HD?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Luther said:


> That's on you to explain why you haven't seen this before. Maybe you've been plowing in the land of asphalt, not concrete?
> 
> You don't identify as a rookie do you?


 Id as a plowjockey…

Drives are 30% creat, 35% asphalt, 
The rest are a mix of pavers or gravel.

ain't never seen it…from a snowplow


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Were you using a train brake grinder?


Don't recall it was back in 79... I was only four...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Luther said:


> Will a big azz mask stop the rust particles from landing on my 2500HD?


Possibly, but it won't stop the sign posts from impacting the side...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Luther said:


> Will a big azz mask stop the rust particles from landing on my 2500HD?


One won't, but two or more will...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

If it’s from the plowjockey’s plow make him clean it up , if he doesn’t take him to court.

let a judge decided…

the op doesn’t seam like someone who will clean their driveway themselves.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Hydromaster said:


> Not from a plow,
> 
> Do you know how much metal would have to be ground off of that plow edge on your driveway and then sit there long enough to Rust & stain the driveway


Yes, just a miniscule nano speck.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I am with Hydro on this one. It is concentrated on the edge where the joint is. I have a feeling there is steel edging or some sort of steel like rebar as others have suggested down in there. When the snow melted it puddled and came up to the top of the cement and had rust ore in the standing water. Also what chemicals if any were used on this drive.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

TJS said:


> I am with Hydro on this one. It is concentrated on the edge where the joint is. I have a feeling there is steel edging or some sort of steel like rebar as others have suggested down in there. When the snow melted it puddled and came up to the top of the cement and had rust ore in the standing water. Also what chemicals if any were used on this drive.


If the concrete is slightly higher (a fraction of an inch) there will be more of the cutting edge contacting the surface, therefore more wear in that location. 
In Defense of the plow jockey, the surface he is plowing is out of his control.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Can definitely see what appear to be "scratches" in some areas.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

TJS said:


> When the snow melted it puddled and came up to the top of the cement and had rust ore in the standing water.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey look I'm at @gionnovi 's house...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Isn't concrete non-porous?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hey look I'm at @gionnovi 's house...
> 
> View attachment 217313


Those look more like polish marks.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Those look more like polish marks.


A proper polish won't show any mark's... Oh wait...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Stalker


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hey look I'm at @gionnovi 's house...
> 
> View attachment 217313


Tee and the sock net on the driveway, good stuff


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Cleaning or Pickling vinegar does help clean the stains. We had a site we took over and the sidewalks were really marked. We were able to clean them but also we switched our sidewalk cutting edges to stainless.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Hows the vinegar on the grass???


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Mr.Markus said:


> Hows the vinegar on the grass???


I'm not sure, but in high school I did the volcano eruption w/vinegar / baking 
soda skit. Turned out to be a WOW !! Thumbs Up


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Mr.Markus said:


> Hows the vinegar on the grass???


Delicious


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> Hows the vinegar on the grass???


Balsamic?


Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Delicious


With some olive earl and herbs? Eyetalians


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Here ya go Dr. Birx...
> 
> Since I was closer, parking garage top, no expansion joints...
> 
> View attachment 217300


Looks like you sprinkled free mason sand...


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Loch Ness? Bigfoot?


NESSIE RULES!!


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

I vote Rail Dust


----------

